# Mid-West WMAA Winter Camp (Chicago Area)



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 22, 2003)

Greetings-
Im proud to announce the addition of a new camp on the WMAA events schedule:

*Mid-West Fall Camp*
February 27-29, 2004
Joliet, Illinois 

Instructors include:
Datu Tim Hartman
Guro David Converse
Guro Tim Murray


Contact: David Converse
Phone: 815-436-1199


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2003)

I am very excited about this event.

I haven't seen Murray or Converse in years! This one will be great!


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 25, 2003)

So, is Mr. Converse a member of the WMAA ?

Just curious.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *So, is Mr. Converse a member of the WMAA ?*



That would be great if he was--I always liked him. I saw him in Ind. a year or two ago.

The WMAA not uncommonly has non-WMAA instructors at its events. Modern Arnis is Modern Arnis!


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *That would be great if he was--I always liked him. I saw him in Ind. a year or two ago.
> 
> The WMAA not uncommonly has non-WMAA instructors at its events. Modern Arnis is Modern Arnis! *



I was just wondering since I did not see his name on the WMAA website.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

i will look into this.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *i will look into this. *



We also have a camp in Michigan in November.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

for the camp in detriot I am not sure who is going from my school if a fw people go I will go but I don't want to go alone.
Is it for people in all feds?



 :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *for the camp in detriot I am not sure who is going from my school if a fw people go I will go but I don't want to go alone.
> Is it for people in all feds?
> 
> ...



Adam,

I am not a member of the WMAA and I am only a good friend of the organization. I and others attend their events all the time.

When Time permits I attend as many as I can, even if it is only for a day or a few hours.

Paul will be online come Monday, and will reply to you. I am sure 

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> * Is it for people in all feds?*



This is a WMAA event, but many who attend are from other orgs. All are welcome and encouraged to attend.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *for the camp in detriot I am not sure who is going from my school if a fw people go I will go but I don't want to go alone.
> Is it for people in all feds?
> 
> :asian: *



Adam; it would be great if you were to come!

I will be talking with some of the local Arnis players in the area prior to the event; Mr. Carlton will be one of those people.

Events like these are a great chance to see a variety of Modern Arnis players, and good martial artists.

WMAA events are not closed events; so we often provide a variety of training from both WMAA instructors, as well as non-WMAA instructors. We also often get quite a few non-WMAA attendees.

We certainly have enough high level instructors and members to do closed events, but considering that Remy Presas welcomed all people to attend his events, and he often did joint seminars with other non-modern arnis teachers (Dr. Gyi, Wally Jay, George Dillman, Bobby Toboada, to name a few), we figured that we would keep up with the spirit of the Professor in this way. We are concerned only with good training and good modern arnis.

Through my experience, because of our diversity our events become a wonderful exchange of ideas. A WMAA event is a good idea, for any martial artist/modern arnis player of ANY organization. It is just nice to set aside the politics for awhile and train! 

So, since I'll probably be contacting the school you train at regarding the event, you most likely won't be coming "alone."
But don't worry about coming "by yourself," because we are all friends in the arts, so nobody is "alone" at one of our events.

Pop me a private message here with your e-mail address, so I can keep you updated on information as we get closer to the event.

Considering that this event will be right around the corner from you (Rochester, Michigan), it would be ashame for you to miss it.

Talk to you soon!!


----------

